# Some goats thin, some not?



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

I've got two half brothers. One full alpine one LaMancha alpine cross. The LaMancha cross is thin. I keep throwing grain and alfalfa pellets them and the LaMancha is just not putting on weight. He's a bit taller than the alpine, but thin. Just had them both wormed by the vet. They had cocciddia. Ran two 5 day courses of Albin Sol. Maybe I'll need to have another berry sample checked? Is there anything that will put weight on them better? Even the alpine is not overly heavy. Forgot to mension. They were yearlings in march. 34 and 33" tall n


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Our Togg has always been very thin. No matter how much he eats, he never seems to have that bloated stomach look, even after being out on the pasture all day. He appears to eat just as much as the other guys and is our "Mr Bossy pants" so I know he gets his fair share. It seems a lot of people on here say they have one out of their group that is on the thin side.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Ditto that. My bossy alpha is thin and gets extra fattening food to no avail. He is slim, agile, fast and healthy. He never has the bloated hay belly. He looks bony campared to the others but he always stays the same so I figure why worry, he is 7 years old.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks guys. I might still run him in for a check over. He had an eye thing going too. Still a little funky. He was on antibiotics and eye ointment. Seems to be feeling good. He is mr bossy pants too.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

My Lilly goat is thin too (well, right now she's disguising it pretty well by being pregnant), but she is so healthy in every other way that I can't help but think it's just the way she's built. I've known people like that too... they eat and eat and eat but they never put on weight and we're all jealous of them. There are a lot of health indicators besides just weight. Look at the quality of the coat, brightness of the eyes, energy level. Sounds like his apetite is good and you're monitoring for worms. If he seems absolutely healthy in every other way, then it may be perfectly normal for him to be on the thin side (so long as he's not downright wasting away). I tend to think this is actually healthier than the animal that gets fat just looking at food from across the fence. We live in such a fat country that we forget that obesity carries a lot more health risks than thinness.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts. 

The subject boy has or is going through a growth spurt. He's now a full 2" bigger than his brother. I believe that the load of cocciddia combined with his growth had lead to him being overly thin. He's bulked up a bit recently and I think he's going to be a BIG boy! His eyes look better, but still missing hair around them. But not draining much anymore. 

On a side note. He was surgically castrated and both still have scrodoms. Much smaller, but still pretty evident. 

They are very sweet boys too! Really like attention, but tend to whine a bit when they see me and I don't acknowledge them.

On a side note. Seems that goats have non semetrical stomachs. They all stick out further on their left than right sides.


----------

